# PENN Slammer



## bloozer (27. August 2015)

Hey, 

werde bald auf den Malediven sein. Überlege mir die PENN Slammer 360 zum Spinnangeln zu holen. Würde diese gerne mit geflochtener Schnur füllen. Welche Schnurstärke kann ich darauf spulen? Und macht es Sinn die geflochtene Schnur mit monofiler zu unterfüttern?

Danke für eure Hilfe!
LG, Daniel


----------



## Trickyfisher (28. August 2015)

*AW: PENN Slammer*

Hi
Ich hab auch die Slammer 360 und hab eine 18er WFT Plasma drauf, ist mit 400m voll geworden, darunter ca. 10m 35er Mono gegens Durchrutschen.


----------



## Wollebre (28. August 2015)

*AW: PENN Slammer*

Nimm auf jeden Fall eine Zweitspule mit. Bei Grundberührung der Schnur bei vorrangig Korallensand ist Braid schnell beschädigt. Ich fische vom Ufer daher nur mit Mono. Braid nur im offenen Wasser vom Boot.
Mangels Angelgeschäfte nehme Ersatzschnur, Wirbel und Haken mit. In Male ist ein Laden und seit letztem Jahr einer auf der kleinen Insel Keyodhoo. Also weit entfernt von den Lodges.
Dann brauchst noch stabile seewasserfeste Wirbel und Haken 3/0-5/0. Wundert sich was selbst 2kg Rifffische für ein großes Maul haben. 

Steck dir auch ein paar Spiros und Salzwasserfliegen ein. Gute Stellen sind am Übergang von flach/tief und Schwärme von Kleinfisch. Da jagen immer Räuber hinterher. Oft sogar GT. Spinnausrüstung die hier für Barsch/Hecht benutzt wird ist dann schnell geschrottet.
Beste Zeiten sind immer bei auflaufendem Wasser früh morgens und bei einbrechender Dunkelheit. Beim Grundangeln im Flachwasser, kaum 20m vom Ufer entfernt werden regelmäßig Haie und Rochen mit einer Flügelspannweite von über einem Meter gefangen. Dann gehts ab wie eine Lokomotive. Nur dafür braucht man stabileres Gerät als eine Spinnausrüstung.
Gesetzliche Regelungen gibt es so gut wie keine. Haie und Rochen sind geschützt und dürfen nicht entnommen werden. Also C&R. Alle anderen Flossenträger haben keine Schonzeit, Mindestmaß oder Fangbegrenzung. Angelschein ist ein Fremdwort...

Falls weitere Fragen will ich die gern beantworten.

Das ist mein Domizil auf den Malediven
www.jupiter-sunrise-lodge.com/de/


----------



## bloozer (29. August 2015)

*AW: PENN Slammer*

danke für die Antworten. Brauche ich ein Stahlvorfach beim Spinnangeln vom Ufer? Welche Köder (z.B. Wobbler) würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## warrior (31. August 2015)

*AW: PENN Slammer*

Hallo,

Achtung:
auf den Ferien (Touristen) Inseln auf den Malediven ist es normalerweise verboten zu angeln, und mir hohen Strafen geahndet.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## bloozer (31. August 2015)

*AW: PENN Slammer*

Hey, 

danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde auf einer Local Island sein, d.h. vor Ort darf ich angeln - habe ich auch schon mit der Unterkunft geklärt...

Also ein Stahlvorfach brauche ich schon, oder? Und wie wird vor Ort gefischt - mit welchen Ködern?


----------



## jkc (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PENN Slammer*

Hi, kommt wohl einen neue Slammer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgNWyM6NToM

Ob sie dem gerecht werden kann was die Slammer vorgelegt hat? Wird sicherlich nicht einfach werden.
Edit: Hm, die hohen  Übersetzungen bei den kleinen Modellen machen mich schon mal skeptisch, bei der SSV ist das (nicht nur?) bei mir nicht gut angekommen. Insgesamt wirkt sie für mich sehr ähnlich der SSV.
Die Knäufe und Spule gefallen mir schon mal gar nicht, da muss sie schon mit was aufwarten um bei mir einziehen zu dürfen. Preislich wirds wohl eher auch paar Klassen höher?

Edit2: MSRP for the Slammer III spinning reels is $249.95 to $349.95; 



Damit spreche ich dem Ding schon mal echten Nachfolgecharakter ab.

Grüße JK


----------



## pike-81 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PENN Slammer*

Moinsen!
Hoffentlich keine Verschlimmbesserung. 
Abgesehen von der Schnurverlegung und dem einen oder anderen Plastikteil, finde ich die Rolle optimöschen. 
Preiswert, unverwüstlich, wartungsfreundlich. 
Evtl. sinkt der Preis der aktuellen Modelle, dann werde ich nochmal zuschlagen!
Petri


----------



## jkc (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PENN Slammer*



pike-81 schrieb:


> ...
> Abgesehen von der Schnurverlegung..., finde ich die Rolle optimöschen.
> Preiswert, unverwüstlich, wartungsfreundlich.
> ...


#6
Dito!!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PENN Slammer*



> Edit: Hm, die hohen  Übersetzungen bei den kleinen Modellen machen mich  schon mal skeptisch, bei der SSV ist das (nicht nur?) bei mir nicht gut  angekommen.


Geht mir genauso, die Spinfisher V ist für mich persönlich erst ab Größe 5500 einsetzbar - Hochlast und Hoch-ÜS vertragen sich für meine Süßwasserzwecke gar nicht, bin kein Highspeed-Tropenpopper.

Ich bleibe bei meinen alten Slammers für Derbzwecke - schön stabil und schön niedrig übersetzt. Machen keinen Ärger und das, was sie sollen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PENN Slammer*

So geht er denn dahin, der alte Trecker ...

passt in die heutige Zeit nicht mehr, schon gar nicht beim Newell Rubbermaid "Tupperware": 
Eine Rolle die einfach robust zuverlässig und ohne Schicki-Micki einfach nur lange funktioniert.

s.o., wer die mag, sollte baldigst zuschlagen und bei einigermaßen Pflege können die ja für die nächsten 50 Jahre "lifetime" durchhalten! :m :q


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PENN Slammer*

Habe auch einige der slammers.
Bin bisher bestens zufrieden.
Kein schnichschnack aber laufen zuverlässig#6


----------

